# Beautiful White Virginia Rescue Pigeon Needs a Home!



## Snowbird77 (3 mo ago)

Hello!

Rescued this beautiful pigeon we have named "Snowbird." He was all tangled up in human hair and barely surviving when found on a busy sidewalk, but he's doing much better now. He does still have a injury on his one talon (may possibly be something that can be removed, but he gets very anxious when I try to touch it). Looking for someone who can give him a home and the care that he needs. Unfortunately, I cannot, but he is an amazing, beautiful, loving and smart bird. I'm in the Virginia area, and will travel to you!


----------



## muvermont (1 mo ago)

Hi - Just saw this post. I’ve been looking for a companion for my rescued racer. Any chance Snowbird is still available? Mu for Pidge (in VT - would meet you somewhere) QUOTE="Snowbird77, post: 1201534, member: 88137"] Hello! Rescued this beautiful pigeon we have named "Snowbird." He was all tangled up in human hair and barely surviving when found on a busy sidewalk, but he's doing much better now. He does still have a injury on his one talon (may possibly be something that can be removed, but he gets very anxious when I try to touch it). Looking for someone who can give him a home and the care that he needs. Unfortunately, I cannot, but he is an amazing, beautiful, loving and smart bird. I'm in the Virginia area, and will travel to you!
View attachment 103406
View attachment 103407
[/QUOTE]


----------

